# Duration of the



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Just wondering if ur fish can survive in the aquarium during the simulation of the dry season, because for a period of like 8 days u r suspose to turn the air stones off the powerhead off and every thing, plus stop feeding them for like 8 days, is this really the true simulation.I mean im sure it is, but the wont be at each others gills will they?
Thanks ahead of time ur boy, Trillion.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

sorry about the 2 posts, my bad!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

duplicate thread


----------

